# Raccoon nesting in palm



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

As soon as it's determined there are no babies, the tree will need a shield to discourage the use of your tree. It could be similar to those used on Wood Duck nest boxes to discourage Raccoons.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think I remember this house & palm as having problems with cockroaches, rats & now raccoons. Maybe once the baby season is over, you could keep the thatch trimmed back so it isn't attractive to animals.

If you look at your neighbors, I'm sure someone has the metal band that keeps animals from climbing palm trees. Similar concept as Senior Sitizen suggests only adapted to palm trees.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> I think I remember this house & palm as having problems with cockroaches, rats & now raccoons. Maybe once the baby season is over, you could keep the thatch trimmed back so it isn't attractive to animals.


I have indeed posted about rats previously. That was a different property altogether. I have also posted about raccoons in the past and decided to buy some coyote urine repellent. Well, the coyote urine didn't work.



Nik333 said:


> If you look at your neighbors, I'm sure someone has the metal band that keeps animals from climbing palm trees. Similar concept as Senior Sitizen suggests only adapted to palm trees.


I have seen those sheet metal bands, do they work on raccoons? I thought they were more for squirrels.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

miamicuse said:


> I have seen those sheet metal bands, do they work on raccoons? I thought they were more for squirrels.


Rats & squirrels, mostly, but very common to band in Hawaii - no squirrels or raccoons to my knowledge. I did have land with palms.
http://homeguides.sfgate.com/use-sheet-metal-around-trees-97284.html

De-thatching the palm would help greatly since that's where they hide. Rats & raccoons. I'm no expert, but why would they be attracted to a palm without old fronds except for fruit. You might need a wider band, but it seems worth a try. Squirrels actually jump further than raccoons.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We had a hell of a noise in the back yard one day, it was a raccoon arguing with a crow about eggs or something, they were both screaming. When the raccoon came down I but put 3 ft wide sheet metal around the tree. and all was quit. but there might have been no reason for him to go back up there. I don't know who won the fight.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

The palm is in the front of the house, the back of the house is against a lake. I am guessing that's where the raccoon goes to get a drink.

I am wondering if I hire a landscape company to come cut all the dead fronds off the palm, and warn them there is a raccoon (or more) up there, would they do it, and if the raccoon leaves, would it end up somewhere close by another palm and still come back to my backyard to litter because it has already made a habit of it?

I do have some 4' wide sheet metal around, not silver though but brown in color. If I try that do I wait till the raccoon is down the palm and away then go attach it so it can't go back up or do I just attach it and it will have no problem coming down but can't get back up there?

I am also looking at those ultrasonic repellent as a plan C or D, any experience with those?


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

their natural predator are bobcats. try bobcat urine...


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You can use this things to get away from the raccoons by using some measures that makes them feel un-welcomed. As this is one of the way they will never come back to your home. There are various things that makes raccoons to stay away from your home. 
Here is an article that can better help you with the ways you must be looking forward for -
http://www.aaanimalcontrol.com/Professional-Trapper/howtogetridofraccoons.htm


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

since they can't get up the tree any other way, a band of flashing high enough and wide enough for them to not be able to get over will do the job inexpensively.

I'd just make sure there are no babies or the babies have left.

Next, remove the dead fronds.


----------

